# Wawa Ontario...?



## Bonecrusher

New to Canada but going up in late May through the first couple days of June. Trying to target Walleye and Northerns mainly. Any specifics on grear you guys can think of. I think I have the basics down. Also how are the black flies that time of year?


----------



## Whopper

The pesty insects all depend on the weather, if it's on the cold side and windy you won't have a problem, if it warm/hot be prepared.
Since it sounds like your first trip have fun and enjoy yourself but make sure you know and follow the follow the rules, especially with fish in your possession whether it while your there or returning.


----------



## Bonecrusher

Thanks whopper. I am going with a couple guys who have made the trip several times. I will still be reading up on the regs!


----------



## triton175

We always hit that area in September, never in the spring. I'd sure like to hear how it goes for you up there. I've heard the fishing is real good in the spring. Don't forget to post and let us know.


----------



## ohiojmj

Late May can bring cold, comfortable and hot temperatures. If it's warm, the black flies can be thick. Bring gear for winter and spring, include long sleeve shirts, plan on jeans, cover up if they are biting bad. Duct tape to seal pant legs, sleeves, etc. with strong Deet. A dedicated fisherman will endure the bite for the best fishing of the season. Good luck and give us a report!


----------



## Lewzer

Take a mosquito/fly head net.

http://www.vtarmynavy.com/black-fly-head-net.htm


----------



## Lynxis

The pike up there will hit almost anything. Rat L Traps are one of my favorites, along with Bass buster type lures for walleye. Basically 1/4 or 3/8th oz jig head, twister tail in dark colors, and the prerequisite small spinner arm attachment. 

I used braid only with no steel leader. Never had a cut. Sometimes you have to retie when you see some fraying but no big deal. DONT FORGET YOUR NET.

If you are flying in, pack light. I MEAN LIGHT. The lbs add up fast. Can only fish with one rod at a time, so packing many is pointless. Take an extra reel though, just in case. On the same note, dont bring every tackle box you have. One box with an assortment of the most important stuff is PLENTY. 

The time of year you are going will likely be cold and windy, at least for a few days. Be prepared as others have said.

Money can be tranferred to Canadian and back at any border casino.

Make sure you have your passport ready to go.

You can get your fishing license and souvenirs at Youngs trade store in Wawa.

The truck stop has an AWESOME hamburger. Stop and get one on your way out. It'll be memorable 

Fill up before you cross, gas is expensive up there.

For what its worth, I've been up there in May, June, and July, and never had any black fly issues. Hundred or so miles south and its a whole nother story.


----------



## fishin4five

I fished north of Wawa last September at Lake Esnagi. This was my first trip to Canada and my first fly in. Pack very light, not much room in the plane! Big inline spinners for pike, small jigheads and minnows for walleye. Pretty simple stuff but caught tons of big pike and walleye. Enjoy!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

black flies dont normally show up in that area till late spring-summer (early-mid june)

common pike lures

ZARA SPOOK

HUSKY JERKS, ROUGES, Strike King (wild shiner susp. jerkbait)

Glide Baits (subwalk)

Large Poppers (Rebel, Chug Bug)

WIlliams or Half Wave Spoons

LARGE Fluke style baits with *strong* wide gap hooks (dont use lite wire)
Bubblegum or white

LARGE #5-#6 1/2oz-3/4oz Willow and Colorado SPINNER BAITS (titanium frame) Terminator is my favorite. Xtra skirts (black) & trailer hooks
Colored blades also work good if you are burning them/working them high over weeds. Reed Runner tandems by Northland in Black and Orange is my fav. for pike.

1/2-3/4 oz wide gap weeless Bass Jigs (white/silver/black)

If the weeds are really thick black buzzbaits are hard to beat.

Take some upsized hooks #4 for your jerkbaits and crankbaits

Mouth spreader and long nosed pliers/hook disgorger 

Rubber fishing glove to handle/land fish without hurting them

quality line and wire leaders or leader material


----------



## Bonecrusher

Thanks for all the replies I appreciate the info! I will definitely report on how we do.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Esnagami lake. Thats not a typo. Around 4hours North of Wawa! Great Northerns and Walleye. Been to Esnagi. Nice place to fish. Lots of fish in that lake. But I love Esnagami because the people are really friendly. Plus its a little cheaper. P.S one night we caught around 200 walleye in 2hours with 6 guys! It was like fish for Bluegill or Perch on Lake Erie.


----------



## ChutesGoer

For Pike:

Anything shiny or noisy. Seriously. Fashion some tin foil above a treble hook and you can catch pike.

Walleye

1/8 - 3/16 oz jig heads with lots of chartruese and white twister tails. Tipped with nightcrawler or minnow.

Husky Jerks

Tail Dancers TD5 or TD& for this early in the year but small and slow may be your best bet.

Thundersticks

Make sure you have your passport or passport card.

A sturdy landing net. Pike gills/teeth are like razors and will go through the cheap ones pretty fast. Although I would avoid bringing them in the boat all together unless you are wanting a picture. Pike yang gets all over everything and stinks. They are so much fun but what a pain in the arse.

Needlenose pliers with wrist strap. I am not sure how, but every year it seems we have somebody who decides the river would be the best place for their pliers. One guy lost two pair in one day. The first one slipped from his hand while doing a boat-side release. The other really needs a visual but imagine a throwback walleye in one hand, pliers in the other. He threw the pliers in the river and still had the walleye in his hand. We decided to eat that one out of principle.


I will repeat what another poster said. Definitely stop at Young's Trading Post and don't leave Wawa without getting a hot hamburg. When they ask if you want gravy on your fries, the answer is always yes.

We stop at a place for lunch at the Soo called the Upper Deck Lounge right after you get on 17 North I think. Maybe right before. It is on the right hand side, attached to a Motel.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I like 1/4 ounce jigs in water any deeper than 20ft.


----------



## Bonecrusher

ChutesGoer said:


> Needlenose pliers with wrist strap. I am not sure how, but every year it seems we have somebody who decides the river would be the best place for their pliers. One guy lost two pair in one day. The first one slipped from his hand while doing a boat-side release. The other really needs a visual but imagine a throwback walleye in one hand, pliers in the other. He threw the pliers in the river and still had the walleye in his hand. We decided to eat that one out of principle.


That is hilarious! Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## auglaizewader

We fly out of wawa every year with Hawk Air. We recommend the smoked summer sausage at young's. It is nearly as addictive as crack! We stay with a Polish immigrant couple at the Best Northern. They have a few nice cabins and hotel units. Very friendly and nice place for decent money.

Pliers with a wist strap are a must! head net is also a good idea. Black flies are hard to figure. A few hot days will end their season early, according to the locals. Mosquitoes will carry you off in the evening.

Fishing: We are walleye guys. We fish 1/8 to 1/4 oz jigs with 4' gulp minnows in smelt color, almost exclusively. We tore them up last year. I even got this beast below! Any twister tail will work reasonably well. Orange was hot for us last year. Other than that we troll classic rapalas in f9 or f11 sizes. Love the hot bleeding olive and firetiger. Rapala minnow raps also did well for us.


----------



## Rod Hawg

auglaizewader said:


> We fly out of wawa every year with Hawk Air. We recommend the smoked summer sausage at young's. It is nearly as addictive as crack! We stay with a Polish immigrant couple at the Best Northern. They have a few nice cabins and hotel units. Very friendly and nice place for decent money.
> 
> Pliers with a wist strap are a must! head net is also a good idea. Black flies are hard to figure. A few hot days will end their season early, according to the locals. Mosquitoes will carry you off in the evening.
> 
> Fishing: We are walleye guys. We fish 1/8 to 1/4 oz jigs with 4' gulp minnows in smelt color, almost exclusively. We tore them up last year. I even got this beast below! Any twister tail will work reasonably well. Orange was hot for us last year. Other than that we troll classic rapalas in f9 or f11 sizes. Love the hot bleeding olive and firetiger. Rapala minnow raps also did well for us.


Nice fish! I caught a 26in Walleye while Pike fishing. I threw a swimbait up in a water fall and bang. I had know idea an eye would be there. 
:B


----------



## olejoe

We fly out of Nakina that time of year. Pack lite and dress warm. It can be cold and snowy then. Black flies never a problem but mosquitos can be terrible. Not bad on the lakes though. We have used twister tail and rebels for the waleyes and Johson silver spoons for the pike. Pike are REAL shallow then. Usually in the shallow bays with dead reeds
The waleye are eveywhere we fish. You won't believe how good the fishing is on a fly in lake. Been doing it for 16 yrs and won't drive in ever again.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Esnagami is the lake. We fly out of Nakina to get their. Its a drive but its worth it. Best fly in fishing I've ever been to. The walleye are often very aggresive. I had one chase a Husky Jerk right up to the boat. Thought it was a Northern but no. It was a 20in Eye. The Pike are when they are hitting are absolutely unbelievable. One day we saw a good 20 Pike jumping right before a thunderstorm and boated ten. Biggest 35in. We did get around 200 eyes in 2 hours one night before a thunderstorm also. We had six guys and we were casting an eigth ounce jig with a 4in Gulp Jerk Shad. It was like bluegill fishing


----------



## catmando

I also like the Johnson Weedless spoon, but tip it with #11 pork frog. Road runner jigs and vibe's are great for the eyes.


----------



## ChutesGoer

We fly out of Foleyet but we stay in Wawa on our way up. I am already looking forward to the trip and we don't leave until July 15th. I am really, really, really, done with Winter. 

My daughter and I tried to will spring to get here by organizing our tackle boxes this weekend. Got a couple new Rods and Reels for this years trip and Berkely is running a rebate right now 15 off of 40 so I placed an order with Cabela's. Husky Jerks were on sale so I stocked up on those as well. Next up: Order some Powerbait Ribbontail Grubs and some Tail Dancers from Bass Pro. Has anyone had any problems with the lip coming off the Tail Dancers? Great bait, but the lip isn't attached to the treble hooks in any way. Just glue. May try some things this year.


----------



## Rod Hawg

ChutesGoer said:


> We fly out of Foleyet but we stay in Wawa on our way up. I am already looking forward to the trip and we don't leave until July 15th. I am really, really, really, done with Winter.
> 
> My daughter and I tried to will spring to get here by organizing our tackle boxes this weekend. Got a couple new Rods and Reels for this years trip and Berkely is running a rebate right now 15 off of 40 so I placed an order with Cabela's. Husky Jerks were on sale so I stocked up on those as well. Next up: Order some Powerbait Ribbontail Grubs and some Tail Dancers from Bass Pro. Has anyone had any problems with the lip coming off the Tail Dancers? Great bait, but the lip isn't attached to the treble hooks in any way. Just glue. May try some things this year.


Try Reef Runners or Wiggle Warts. Those are great in Canada nad dive around 20 ft. depending on how far back they are let out. Were leaving on June 3 for the Pike/Walleye bite. Should be good.


----------



## General

We drove to Wawa or whitewater then flew into lake esnagi. Great Fishing and Great Lodging. Wel did a lot of bottom bouncing for walleye. White Hair jigs with a leech and Purple Jigs with a leech worked best for walleye. As for pike I only used one lure. Johnson Silver Spoon. We dont troll but a couple guys in our camp used reef runner lil rippers and did well.


----------



## ChutesGoer

90 % of our fish are caught in 8-12 fow. In the July/August they get up a little tighter to the weedbeds and basically run circles around the outside edge. In June they get onto steep shore edges and flats. We will occasionally dip minnows into deeper holes if we aren't able to find fish.

I can't wait.

A chartreuse Wiggle Wart used to be my go to bait.


----------

